# Recommend me a new smith machine



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

The time has come to finally say goodbye to my Marcy Smith Machine http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200688012726?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_2095wt_1255

She finally wobbles just too much when squatting anything over 120kg and when I load it up with 180kg it basically moving down my home gym trying to get out the door and thats with the missus standing on it as well!

The gf and I both use it a lot and I would ideally like one with the features the Marcy has. I am also looking for a leg press machine

Really looking for peoples experiences and my gym is 38sqm so plenty of room to get stuff in there.

I'm 92kg and usually lift the following poundages which would influence the choice but don't tend to lift that heavyanymore its more for reps these days

Bench 130kg

Pecdec 80kg

Latpull down 140kg

Cable row 150kg

Squats upto 180kg

Currently been working away using commercial gym so these weights are accurate but using commerical equipment (Would not dream of putting these on the home gym)

Any advice be great


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Any reason you don't just get a squat rack?


----------



## obie1 (Mar 16, 2013)

Squat rack


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

if moneys not an issue then http://www.bodysolid.co.uk/Shop-by-Product/Freeweight-Systems/Smith-Systems/Body-Solid-Series-7-Smith-Gym-System-GS348QP4__p-784-823-826-788.aspx you can get it for around 2K i got mine second hand for £1200 with weights, has the gun rack for free weight work and a good sized weight stack for the pecdec and lat attachment.


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

I used to have a squat rack but I broke my back and found it almost impossible to lift and keep balanced after breaking my back. On a Smith machine I have the added security of not being able to step back and allows me to concentrate on lifting whilst the bar is unable to move forward or backwards.

Its very hard to explain but I have L4/L5/L6 as one "lump" bolted together and the fact I was told I would never lift again made me more determined. So I lift still but with little mods and squatting in a Smith machine had to be one. I find squatting outside of a fixed smith machine near on impossible same as doing hack squats the stress on the lower spine is horrendous yet deadlifting 160kg+ is fine!


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

amigamike said:


> if moneys not an issue then http://www.bodysolid.co.uk/Shop-by-Product/Freeweight-Systems/Smith-Systems/Body-Solid-Series-7-Smith-Gym-System-GS348QP4__p-784-823-826-788.aspx you can get it for around 2K i got mine second hand for £1200 with weights, has the gun rack for free weight work and a good sized weight stack for the pecdec and lat attachment.


That looks like something we are looking to get pretty much the same as we have now but something more heavy duty. Cheers will look into that


----------

